# Anyone feed laying mash to their pigs?



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

My kids have show pigs, and we have been looking for a way to get a feed with 20% protein without having to pay $14-$20/50lb bag. Someone told us that there was a family that had champion pigs years ago that used to feed laying mash (22%) to their pigs. Have you ever heard anything like that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Laying mash generally has 16% protein.

But be very very cautious giving feed intended for other species to pigs, they get scours easily.

I would recommend against it completely.

Edited: I've had pigs but I'm no expert by any means. I'm sure there are experts here that are more suited for answering. But my first reaction is to think that's a bad idea.


----------



## romancemelisa (Sep 15, 2004)

no expert here either, our 2 were fed mash all summer, when the kids were feeding them. no harm that we can see


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I wouldn't advise it as there are additives in poultry food intended for poultry. My poultry feed bags quite clearly state that it should not be fed to dogs, ruminants and pigs.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

You could just mix your own feed to get 20%. Why do you need 20% by the way...are they very young? Anyway, here is a simple calculator. Just mix in peas or beans to the barley mix or hog feed in order to get your protein level. 
http://www.agric.nsw.gov.au/reader/4439


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

All laying mash now days is only 16 or 17 % at most, & loaded with calcium, not to metion other stuff designed specificly for laying hens, It does not contain the minerals that hogs need. 
I wouldnt feed my hogs, chicken feed, although i let my chickens clean up after the hogs all the time.


----------



## Brad549 (Jun 14, 2005)

No feed mills near you? I have mine custom ground at the mill, 400# corn 100# 40% hog (supplement), when they are young. Once they hit 100# or so I cut em back on the supplment by 175# i replace the supplemnt with bean meal. The first mix is about 20% protien and fairly cheap 50$ or so depending on the price of corn. Thats ground mixed bagged and help loading in the truck. hope this helps, I m no expert but its the cheapest way I have found that I feel gets them their proper nutrition. Alot of guys around here feed soured corn and scraps.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Find a neighbor with a cow and slop the pigs with milk that still has the cream in it. Along with a good ration, we have had good success with milk.
I would not feed laying mash.


----------



## djuhnke (Oct 7, 2004)

Brad549 said:


> No feed mills near you? I have mine custom ground at the mill, 400# corn 100# 40% hog (supplement), when they are young. Once they hit 100# or so I cut em back on the supplment by 175# i replace the supplemnt with bean meal. The first mix is about 20% protien and fairly cheap 50$ or so depending on the price of corn. Thats ground mixed bagged and help loading in the truck. hope this helps, I m no expert but its the cheapest way I have found that I feel gets them their proper nutrition. Alot of guys around here feed soured corn and scraps.


What brand of hog supplement? I've look around here in NW indiana and can't find any.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Kent Feeds makes a good supplement as does Hubbard, which are both fairly easy to find. Make sure you do not get a supplement which includes Paylean. This is a very controversial ingredient that show pig people use. To much paylean causes leg and muscle problems as well as lower meat quality.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

It's my understanding that over 16% protein is not recommended for even young pigs and that level should be cut to about 14% at finishing time. We feed at about 15% at all stages but our pigs get a lot of other things so I'm sure their overall diet is closer to 10%. Ours is a mixture of soy bean hull pellets 12%P bought in bulk from the grain mill for $6/100lb, alfalfa pellets 15%P $5.25/50lb, corn 7%P $4.50/50lb, cottonseed meal 45%P so it doesn't take much 9.00/50lb, and extruded soy meal 35%P 10.00/50lb. The proportions are such as to come out at about 15%. The goats love the food but the pigs reluctantly eat it. We have started mixing sweet feed 10% with it to make it more palatable and they do seem to like it more. The diverse diet, lots of garden waste, old bread, acorns, grass etc. should take care of most nutritional issues and the only supplement excepting the initial antibiotics and deworming I give them is DE which is loaded with minerals and very hostile to parasites. Frequently you can find sow and boar feed for about the same cost as laying mash. Sometimes these feeds have antibiotics in them, which is a big no no on our farm unless someone is sick--we do take care of our animals. Also, these premix feeds are very expensive when compared to the about $4-5/50lb we pay now. It is worth the extra time to mix your own both economically and from the standpoint of producing a more natural and healthy product for your consumers and family.

--usband O' G


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

GeorgiaberryM said:


> cottonseed meal 45%P


Ummm, cottonseed meal is toxic to swine.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/211200.htm


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

Yikes - thanks for the link! It sounds like nothing should eat it.


----------

